# German shepard names



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

Just got a new dog. What's a good name. Plz hurry.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

I love military ranks as names.
Colonel
Major
General
Corporal
Etc etc

MacGyver! !! C:

Wait...boy or girl?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah, we need to know, he or she? ;-)


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

It's a he


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I really like the names Sarge and Copper.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Captain, Cap, Capper,
Pappy (look up pappy boyington)
I can think of tons more:-D


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Rob Roy
Zorro
Ranger
Scout
Apache
Various Indian tribes


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

If he's black, call him Shadow.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

we have decided on dodger.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Post pics!!!!!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I wanna see some pics! Cute name


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

I will.


----------

